# What is this reel?



## Troutdreamer (Jan 12, 2013)

Can someone help identify this spinning reel?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 12, 2013)

Not a very good photo but looks like a Van Staal


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 12, 2013)

I assume you mean the reel in the background, I would say a old garcia, possibly a 300.
Front reel photo is bad but does not even look like a spinning reel to me.
Tim


----------



## Ringo Steele (May 29, 2013)

May be an old Mitchell spinning reel. Looks alot like the one I have in the garage from the 70's.


----------



## Keystone (May 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316478#p316478 said:


> Ringo Steele » 37 minutes ago[/url]"]May be an old Mitchell spinning reel. Looks alot like the one I have in the garage from the 70's.



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## vahunter (May 29, 2013)

My votes for the old Mitchell also. But also not a great pic


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 29, 2013)

The correct answer is a Garcia Mitchell 308 :lol: That is my opinion anyway.


----------



## Keystone (May 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316488#p316488 said:


> muskiemike12 » 5 minutes ago[/url]"]The correct answer is a Garcia Mitchell 308 :lol: That is my opinion anyway.



=D> =D>


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's a picture of the 204 Mitchell (Garcia) reel...it's the black one. The other is a Diawa. Some 50-60's vintage lures too!


----------



## simbelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks like my Dad's old Mitchell, he bought at the PX in the late 60's early 70's; payed 12 or 14 dollars for it: I thought it was something great because I would be stuck with old Zepco 202's and 404'; till I saved 4 bucks from cutting our 1/4 acre lot for 1.25 a week and bought a Skipper closed face from Western Auto; I thought I was in high cotton! :lol:


----------

